# Raspberry Pi Zero ( mit Raspbian OS ) spielt keine .jar-Dateien ab



## AkechiKogoro (13. Jan 2020)

Hallo an alle im Java-Forum!

Ich hoffe dass das hier die richtige Kategorie für eine derartige Frage ist.

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Wenn ich über das LXTerminal meines Raspberry Pi Zero ( installiert ist darauf Raspbian Buster mit der Java 8 Version ) mit dem Aufruf 
 java -jar <Dateiname>.jar  eine .jar-Datei aufrufen möchte folgende Fehlermeldung
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: Pi01/Zahlraten has
been compiled by a more recent version of the Java Runtime (class file version 54.0), this
version up to 52.0

Ich hoffe das ihr mir diesbezüglich weiterhelfen könnt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
euer Akechi Kogoro


----------



## httpdigest (13. Jan 2020)

Ganz einfach: Die Klassen in der JAR, die du starten möchtest, wurden mit Java 10 (classfile version 54) gebaut, die JVM auf dem Raspi kann aber nur Java 8 (classfile version 52).
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/9170832/list-of-java-class-file-format-major-version-numbers
Lösung: Ich nehme mal an, dass du zum Bauen der Klassen ein JDK 10 verwendet hast. Hier kannst du einfach mit `-target 1.8` in dem Kommandozeilenaufruf von `javac` (oder in einer entsprechenden IDE) mit Zielversion Java 8 kompilieren.


----------



## AkechiKogoro (14. Jan 2020)

Hallo httpdigest!
Da müsste es doch theoretisch auch funktioenieren wenn ich mit Eclipse ein neues Projekt starte, dieses mit
rechte Maustaste -> Properties -> Java BuildPath -> Reiter Libraries -> dort die Java 10 rausnehme und dafür die "JRE System Library[JavaSE-1.8]" einsetzte
Oder?


----------

